# Some new pics



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Cories...



















Rili Shrimp...


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

great pictures =) But i can not seem to see the last one of the shrimp


----------



## Anders247 (Oct 16, 2014)

Beautiful pics! I love your shrimp!


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

treyLcham said:


> great pictures =) But i can not seem to see the last one of the shrimp


Thanks. Maybe try reloading the page.


----------



## HSA1255 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow; great pictures. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## photoman (Mar 28, 2010)

Great shots of the cories. Attempted some of my Julii cories the other day but they just kept shooting from the bottom to the top of the tank at a high rate of speed and didn't settle for me!


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

photoman said:


> Great shots of the cories. Attempted some of my Julii cories the other day but they just kept shooting from the bottom to the top of the tank at a high rate of speed and didn't settle for me!


Action shots. :wink:


----------

